# Mein neues Projekt beim Hausbau: Eine Heizungssteuerung mit SPS



## Doc Alex (26 März 2016)

Hallo

ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fundierten Rat einholen:

Ich bin Ingenieur für Elektrotechnik/Nachrichtentechnik und möchte ein Haus bauen. Bei der Suche nach einer passenden Heizungssteuerung bin ich nicht fündig geworden, da mir (fast) alle Konzepte widerstreben. Was möchte ich machen?

Ich möchte Bedarfsgeführte Heinungssteuerung bauen:

Eigenschaften:

* Einzelraumregelung: Alle 15 Räume bekommen eine KNX Terminal, dass Soll und Ist Temperaturen an die SPS sendet. Jeder Raumm soll dann einzeln geregelt werden.
* Pumpensteuerung: Da ich berechnen kann, wieviel Leistung (und damit wieviel Wasser/min) an jeden Heizkörper soll, möchte ich eine Pumpe mit 0-10V Schnittstelle am Bedarf steuern
* Flussteuerung: Ich möchte einen Sensor in jedem Heizkörperkreis: Durchfluss, Temp hin und Temp zurück. 
* Kesselsteuerung: Da ich nun weiss, welche Gesamtleistung nötig ist, möchte ich den Kesse steuern (0-10V Schnittstelle)
* Web Visualisierung
* Display im Gang zur Statusanzeige

Später sollen Lütersteuerungen, Warmwassertauscher, Solaranlage usw dazukommen. 
Es wird mehrere Erfassungsstellen (Heizverteiler) geben

Nun meine Fragen: 

-Welche S7 ist die richtige?

-Eine S7 300 oder eine S7 1500 oder ganz was anderes? Ich würde gerne auch gebrauchte Teile aus Ebay verwenden. 

-Welche Software brauche ich dazu? Muss es die aktuelle sein? Oder tuts auch V12?

-Passen die Erweiterungen von einer S7 300 auf die S7 1200 oder 1500?

- Wenn ich mir bei Ebay was gebrauchtes kaufen will um mal zu versuchen - Was kaufe ich dann?

Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2016)

Für Homeautomation ist Siemens nicht die erste Wahl.
Wago bietet hier deutlich mehr.

Die Baugruppen der einzelnen SPS-Reihen bei Siemens sind nicht kompatibel zueinander.

Schau erstmal wie deine einzelnen Komponenten mit einer SPS kommunizieren können.
Danach würde ich erst an die Auswahl der SPS gehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RobiHerb (27 März 2016)

*Ein Rat von einem Spielverderber*



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fundierten Rat einholen:
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch Ing aus dem Fach und seinerzeit auch so verwegen vorgegengen.

Vergiss nicht, dass bei den Heizungsbauern auch keine Dummköpfe arbeiten und deren Produkte recht ausgereift sind.

Nix ist angenehmer, als im Winter in der warmen Bude zu sitzen, jederzeit warmes Wasser aus der Leitung zu bekommen etc. 

Das bekommt man spätestens mit, wenn man wegen einer kleinen Software Panne oder so im Kalten sitzt und die Familie einem die Hölle heiss macht, wenn z.B. die Estriche rausgekloppt werden müssen, weil die Kunsstoff Fussboden Heizungs Rohre der Übertemperatur nicht standgehalten haben usw.

Wenn das Dein erstes Haus ist (als Ingenieur wird man mit der eigenen Hütte aus Geldgründen wohl nur einmal aber für immer konfrontiert sein), wirst Du überrascht sein, welchen Stress Du aus ganz unvermuteten Ecken bekommst, und das Projekt Superheizung verliert schnell alle Priorität.
Über Dir schweben als Geier die Architekten, der Bauunternehmer, die Behörden, die Banken und alle sind Profis im Hausbau und sie versprechen Dir alles aber wollen nur Dein Bestes, Dein Geld! 

Trotzdem träumt man ja und um seine Träume später nicht unmöglich zu machen, mein Rat: 
Leerrohre (Strom und Wasser) für spätere Installationen in Menge und Querschnitt einbauen. 
Wenn Du Rentner bist (mit Glück sogar etwas davor, wenn die Bude abgezahlt ist) kannst Du Solar und Wunderrolladen und AutoLichtAn  immer noch umsetzen.

Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Erfahrung, mein Bruder hat noch heute nach 20 Jahren sein Sonderangebot Schwimmbadscheinwerfer unausgepackt im Keller liegen, und Kollegen die seinerzeit behaupteten, "die Inflation tilgt das Haus fast von allein", drehen als Rentner die Heizung runter, da sie auf ihren für heute zu hohen langfristigen Zinsen festsitzen.

Mach Dich schlau mit Finanzierung, Baurecht und Co, das bringt mehr Konfort als wenn Dich die Heizung mit "Hallo Chef" begrüsst.


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2016)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, dass bei den Heizungsbauern auch keine Dummköpfe arbeiten und deren Produkte recht ausgereift sind.



Das ist zwar richtig ... aber:
Der Heizungsbauer verdient auch am Material.
Und da wird gerne mal eine völlig überzogene bzw. ungeeignete Regelung mit verkauft.

Bei den großen Fertighausherstellern kann man sich oft gute Konzepte und / oder Gerätekombinationen anschauen.
Allein schon das Zusammenspiel zwischen Heizung, Lüftung und Einzelraumregelung hat manchen Bauherren in den Wahnsinn getrieben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## weißnix_ (27 März 2016)

Ich muss RobiHerb weitgehend zustimmen. Jedoch ist gerade die Heizung prädestiniert dafür, sich intensiver darum Gedanken zu machen. Hierbei sollte besonderes Augenmerk auf die Hydraulik gelegt werden - das ist später nur mit viel Aufwand zu ändern. Je nach Konzept kann die Einbindung des Puffers und seine Größe entscheidenden Einfluss auf spätere Optimierungsoptionen haben. Ich habe meinen Speicher zum Beispiel im Kesselrücklauf eingebunden (gegen die Meinung des Fachmann's) und bin nach 12 Jahren noch zufrieden damit.
Weitere Sache, die später schwer zu realisieren ist: Lüftung mit WRG.

Edit: Der Modulationsbereich des Brenners ist ebenfalls sehr wichtig.


----------



## Ralle (27 März 2016)

Ich bin auch eher konservativ. 
In meinem Haus waren nur normale Leitungen verlegt, Sicherung, Schalter Lampe, Ende. Solange Strom da ist funktioniert das immer. Die Heizung war ebenfall Standard, allerdings hatte ich in der Familie einen Heizungsbauer, der wußte was er tat. Also teilweise Heizkörper, teilweise Fußbodenheizung, ohne Mischer, mit Temp-Begrenzung im Rücklauf, Cu-Rohre. Hat nie Probleme gegeben, war immer warm, was brauchte ich mehr? Ich hatte definitiv auch keine Lust, nach der Arbeit (SPS, Steuerungstechnik, Sondermaschinen) auch noch zu Hause zu Programmieren. Aus heutuger Sicht genau richtig, ich hätte da eine S5 drin gehabt (war damals so das, was wir halt machten und konnten), heute eigentlich bald auszutauschen. Dann hab ich das Haus vor ein paar Jahren verkauft und ich bin noch heut froh, mich gegen die "Bastellösung" SPS entschieden zu haben. Wer soll und will sowas kaufen? Das sollte man nie vergessen, Lebenspläne können sich schnell mal ändern!!!!


----------



## seeba (27 März 2016)

Auch ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen, tu' dir keine SPS im eigenen Haus an. Entweder vieles konventionell machen oder aber mit einem wesentlich geeigneteren System.
Ich selbst habe mich beim Hausbau letztes Jahr auch gegen WAGO oder Siemens im eigenen Haus entschieden. Eingebaut haben wir jetzt KNX (Taster, Aktoren in Verteilung, Präsenzmelder, Rauchmelder, FBH usw.), DALI (Grundbeleuchtung) und DMX (Effektbeleuchtung, RGBW-LEDs).

Hierbei hast du zwar erstmal nicht die Freiheiten wie bei einer SPS, aber wenn du dir vorher die Applikationsbeschreibungen der einzelnen Busgeräte anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass die schon einiges können.

Sollten dir hier die integrierten Logiken immer noch nicht ausreichen, dann kannst du immer noch einen Homeserver einsetzen und hier weitere Logiken programmieren/scripten.

Meine Heizung ist eine Stiebel Eltron LWP, hierfür gab es eine KNX-IP Schnittstelle. Die Lüftungsanlage ist von Paul, leider nur mit digitalen Signalen und 0-10V Sollwert. Die habe ich auf Aktoren verdrahtet und so zumindest etwas angebunden. Die Paul-Qualität war mir dann wichtiger wie eine bestmögliche Busintegration.

Das Schöne an der Sache ist, dass man alles erstmal "einfach" parametrieren kann um endlich einzuziehen und es vorallem autark ohne zentrale Komponente funktioniert. Den Homeserver oder sowas kann man dann jederzeit nachziehen. Mein Homeserver ist allerdings immer noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hatte definitiv auch keine Lust, nach der Arbeit (SPS, Steuerungstechnik, Sondermaschinen) auch noch zu Hause zu Programmieren. Aus heutuger Sicht genau richtig, ich hätte da eine S5 drin gehabt (war damals so das, was wir halt machten und konnten), heute eigentlich bald auszutauschen. Dann hab ich das Haus vor ein paar Jahren verkauft und ich bin noch heut froh, mich gegen die "Bastellösung" SPS entschieden zu haben. Wer soll und will sowas kaufen? Das sollte man nie vergessen, Lebenspläne können sich schnell mal ändern!!!!



Jeder Makler wird bestätigten, dass du mit "Bastel-Homeautomation" den Wert eines Hauses extrem mindern kannst.
Das angeprochene Display im Flur ist so ein richtig abschreckendes Beispiel...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Boxy (27 März 2016)

seeba schrieb:


> Auch ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen, tu' dir keine SPS im eigenen Haus an. Entweder vieles konventionell machen oder aber mit einem wesentlich geeigneteren System.
> Ich selbst habe mich beim Hausbau letztes Jahr auch gegen WAGO oder Siemens im eigenen Haus entschieden. Eingebaut haben wir jetzt KNX (Taster, Aktoren in Verteilung, Präsenzmelder, Rauchmelder, FBH usw.), DALI (Grundbeleuchtung) und DMX (Effektbeleuchtung, RGBW-LEDs).
> 
> Hierbei hast du zwar erstmal nicht die Freiheiten wie bei einer SPS, aber wenn du dir vorher die Applikationsbeschreibungen der einzelnen Busgeräte anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass die schon einiges können.



Es besteht aber da zB die Möglichkeit den Buskoppler für die S7-300 incl. S7-300 einzusetzen und dann kann man seine Erweiterungen darüber machen wenn man möchte ...


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2016)

seeba schrieb:


> Auch ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen, tu' dir keine SPS im eigenen Haus an. Entweder vieles konventionell machen oder aber mit einem wesentlich geeigneteren System.
> Ich selbst habe mich beim Hausbau letztes Jahr auch gegen WAGO oder Siemens im eigenen Haus entschieden. Eingebaut haben wir jetzt KNX (Taster, Aktoren in Verteilung, Präsenzmelder, Rauchmelder, FBH usw.), DALI (Grundbeleuchtung) und DMX (Effektbeleuchtung, RGBW-LEDs).



So pauschal würde ich mich nicht gegen SPS ausprechen.
Ich denke eine Kombination ist der sinnvollste Weg.
KNX für die Basisfunktionalität und eine SPS und / oder ein System wie fhem, openhab oder IP-Symcon für die Komfortfunktionen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## emilio20 (27 März 2016)

Hallo
auch wenn viele gegen eine SPS im Haus sind kann ich das nur wiederufen.
Ich persönlich habe eine Siemens S7 315DP/PN verbaut und mit einem Raspberry pi und Fhem als Gateway hiermit hast du die anbindung zu allen möglichen Funksystemen. 

Als Bastellösung sehe ich eine SPS nicht, da diese in der Industrie eingesetzt wird.
Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er einsetzen möchte. Weiterhin kommt es auf dein vorhaben an.
Schau dir mal mein Projekt an vielleicht gibt es für dich noch einige Ideen 

zu deinen Fragen



> Welche S7 ist die richtige?
> 
> -Eine S7 300 oder eine S7 1500 oder ganz was anderes? Ich würde gerne auch gebrauchte Teile aus Ebay verwenden.  **Ich würde eine S71214 oder eine aus der 1500 Baurei verwenden
> 
> ...




*Allerdings ist eins zu beachten.*

Du musst die Grundprogrammierung vor Beginn der Bauphase erstellen, damit du in der Bauphase für anderes Zeit hast.
Die Feinabstimmung kannst du danach durchführen.


----------



## Doc Alex (27 März 2016)

Danke für die vielen Meinungen!

Ich hatte mir folgendes gedacht:  Ich nehm eine gut modulierende Gas Therme (Vitodens 300), einen  Speicherund eine Frischwasserstation. Die Vitodens hat eine komplette  Steuerung an Bord. Dann nehme ich eine normale pumpe, die man später  gegen eine gesteuerte Pumpe tauschen kann. Im Heizkreisverteiler liegt  jeder Heizkörper separat auf. Jeder Heizkörper kriegt ein Ventil, das  man mit einem 0-10V Steller aufrüsten kann (Honeywell) und einen  Durchflussmesser. Am Heizkörper ist dann noch ein Ventil für einen  Thermostatkopf. Alle Zimme bekommen ein KNX Modul für die Temperatur  (soll/ist). 

Somit kann ich das ganze System zunächst mal  konventionell fahren. Wenn ich dann auf eine SPS will, brauch ich nur  die Thermostate runter machen und die Stellglieder draufmachen und die  Pumpe tauschen. Wenn man da überall kugelhähne einbaut kein Ding. 

Um aber alles richtig auslegen zu können, sollte ich vorher wissen, was für eine SPS ich nehmen soll. 

Vorgesehen habe ich:

Sensoren 
PT100
Durchflusssensoren  mit Pulsausgang
KNX Interface

Aktoren:
Steuerbare Pumpe (0-10V)
Stellventile (0-10V)
Vitodens Kessel (0-10V)

das isses eigentlich schon.

Was ich bisher recherchiert habe ist folgendes:

Siemens
+Wird es immer geben (kein Problem mit Teilen)
+ robust
-teuer
+ Gebrauchtteile verfügbar
- Große teile

Beckhoff
+ e-Bus Klemmen hab ich schon (nur Interface)
+ gebrauchte Klemmen gut zu bekommen
- Windows Embedded auf den Controllern
??? software unklar was ich brauche und was das kostet

Wago
+ mit Linux embedded verfügbar
- gebrauchte Klemmen schwer zu bekommen
+ Starterset verfügbar (unklar wofür die Software reicht)


Bin um jede Meinung dankbar

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2016)

Was willst du mit den Durchflussmessern eigentlich?
Ich wüsste nicht, was diese bei einer Einzelraumregelung bringen sollen?
Du kennst doch den Öffnungsgrad deiner Stellköpfe, die Soll- und die Isttemperatur.
Daraus kann ich doch dann alle Sollwerte für den Kessel und die Pumpe ableiten.

Ausserdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob bei einem aktuellem Neubau (min. KFW70)  eine solch aufwendige Regelung a) sinnvoll ist und sich b) überhaupt mal bezahlt macht?
Bei meinem Haus Bj. 71 sieht das anders aus. Hier ist rechnet sich das Ganze schnell. Allerdings habe ich das Ganze über Homematic und IP-Symcon umgesetzt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Doc Alex (27 März 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was willst du mit den Durchflussmessern eigentlich?
> Ich wüsste nicht, was diese bei einer Einzelraumregelung bringen sollen?
> Du kennst doch den Öffnungsgrad deiner Stellköpfe, die Soll- und die Isttemperatur.
> Daraus kann ich doch dann alle Sollwerte für den Kessel und die Pumpe ableiten.
> Dieter



Ähnlich einem Wärmemengenzähler will ich hieraus den tatsächlichen Verbrauch berechnen. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ausserdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob bei einem aktuellem Neubau (min. KFW70)  eine solch aufwendige Regelung a) sinnvoll ist und sich b) überhaupt mal bezahlt macht?
> Bei meinem Haus Bj. 71 sieht das anders aus. Hier ist rechnet sich das Ganze schnell. Allerdings habe ich das Ganze über Homematic und IP-Symcon umgesetzt.
> Dieter



Ich werde es bezahlen. Es muss sich nicht rechnen. 

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


----------



## seeba (27 März 2016)

Hallo Alex,
überleg dir das nochmal echt gut.

Warum sprichst du von Heizkörpern? Wer verbaut heute noch Heizkörper im Neubau? Schrecklich!

Nach dem hydraulischen Abgleich der FBH fahren meine KNX-Ventile im Verteiler während der Heizperiode nur noch durch äußere Einflüsse zu, bspw. Sonneneinstrahlung (wenn Sonnenschutz/Raffstore oben) oder Kamin.
D.h. ein vernünftig abgeglichenes und ausgelegtes Haus kann heute komplett auf eine ERR verzichten, die Anpassung an die Außentemperatur erfolgt alleine über die Heizkurve des Wärmeerzeugers.

Du wirst sicher auch KFW55 oder KFW70 bauen, dabei würdest du viel zu viel Geld in Regelung stekcen bei gleichzeitig viel zu wenig Bedarf an Regelung. Gönne dir lieber was an dem du dich jeden Tag freuen kannst ( => ordentliche Fenster (Alu/Alu-Holz), geile Böden oder 'ne ordentliche Küche) anstatt Sachen mit denen du womöglich mehr Arbeit hast als notwendig.


----------



## Doc Alex (27 März 2016)

Können wir jetzt bitte zum Thema zurückkommen? Welche SPS haltet ihr denn für die beste Lösung?


----------



## seeba (27 März 2016)

Hallo Alex,
du hast recht: Fehler sind da um daraus zu lernen.

Nehm eine WAGO, hier gibt es schon viele Bausteine für HKL und außerdem eine ganz breite Vielfalt an Busklemmen (KNX,DALI,EnOcean usw.).
Bei Beckhoff sieht es aber wohl ähnlich aus, da bin ich aber nicht so fit.


----------



## Doc Alex (27 März 2016)

seeba schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> du hast recht: Fehler sind da um daraus zu lernen.
> 
> Nehm eine WAGO, hier gibt es schon viele Bausteine für HKL und außerdem eine ganz breite Vielfalt an Busklemmen (KNX,DALI,EnOcean usw.).



Welche CPU ist hier geeignet?
Unter welchem Betriebssystem (Firmware nicht die Programmiersoftware) läuft so ne Wago?
Welche Software brauche ich dafür?

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Welche CPU ist hier geeignet?
> Unter welchem Betriebssystem (Firmware nicht die Programmiersoftware) läuft so ne Wago?
> Welche Software brauche ich dafür?
> 
> ...



Nimm einfach ein Wago-Starterkit.
Entweder 750-881 oder eine neue PFC.
Die 881 wird mit Codesys 2.x programmiert, die PFC mit Codesys 3.x.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (27 März 2016)

ich würde dir dieses hier empfehlen : http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...komponenten/starterkits/knx-ip-starterkit.jsp
Ist zwar Codesys V2.3 aber die KNX Klemme ist schon dabei, sowie die Software von Wago.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Meinungen!
> 
> Ich hatte mir folgendes gedacht:  Ich nehm eine gut modulierende Gas Therme (Vitodens 300),



Hat sich da irgendwas grundlegendes geändert? Meine Vitodens moduliert nur von ca. 40%...100%. Gerade könnt ich mich deswegen wieder in den A... beißen, weil ich stelle meine wenigen Automatisierungsfunktionen von C-Control auf Beckhoff CX9020 um und beobachte gerade die Rücklauftemp, welche leider aufgrund zu hoher Heizleistung viel zu hoch ist. Und ich hab die kleinste Vitodens 200. Da sind diverse andere Anbieter am Markt, die bis unter 15% modulieren.

Zum Thema Controller: Ich find eigentlich Beckhoff mit Ethercat-Klemmen ganz gut und eingängig. Was hast Du gegen Winembedded? Ich hab auch produktiv ein paar kleine CX laufen und absolut keine Probleme.
Zuhause hab ich allerdings ein K-Klemmen Gateway dazwischengehängt, weil die 2791 gibts nur als KL-Variante. So kann ich jetzt E und K Klemmen gleichzeitig verwenden.


----------



## Doc Alex (27 März 2016)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ich würde dir dieses hier empfehlen : http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...komponenten/starterkits/knx-ip-starterkit.jsp
> Ist zwar Codesys V2.3 aber die KNX Klemme ist schon dabei, sowie die Software von Wago.



Das würde mir schon ganz gut gefallen. 

Was mir nicht klar ist, ist die Softwareseite:

- Läuft der Controller (Firmware) auf Linux embedded?
- Was ist Codesys? Muss ich das kaufen? Was kostet das?
- In dem Starterkit ist "759-333/000-923 Programmier-Software WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA inkl.  USB-Kabel" dabei. Was kann ich damit machen? Was kostet sowas normal?
- Was ist _*e!*COCKPIT? Was ist der Unterschied zu "WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA" ?

 Da steht "Zur Inbetriebnahme des Controllers KNX IP sind  SPS-Programmierkenntnisse sowie die ETS ab Version 3.0 erforderlich" Was  ist das nun wieder und was kostet das?

Sind das alles unendlich laufende Lizenzen? Bei Siemens gibt es diesen 365 Tage Pferdefuß

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


_


----------



## Doc Alex (27 März 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Hat sich da irgendwas grundlegendes geändert? Meine Vitodens moduliert nur von ca. 40%...100%.



Die Vitodens 300 kann von 1,9 bis 19 kW. Daher hab ich die im Auge...



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Zum Thema Controller: Ich find eigentlich Beckhoff mit Ethercat-Klemmen ganz gut und eingängig.



Die Frage ist die Software was brauch ich da? 




weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen Winembedded? Ich hab auch produktiv ein paar kleine CX laufen und absolut keine Probleme.



Ich finde Linux da besser - reines Gefühl 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNqPTOb31S8

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Das würde mir schon ganz gut gefallen.
> 
> Was mir nicht klar ist, ist die Softwareseite:
> 
> ...



Ja das Set an sich ist schon äußerst günstig, du hast mit einem Schlag eine CPU die auf ne SD-Karte aufzeichnen kann,
welche per Ethernet kommunizieren kann, KNX-IP und KNX beherscht. Die hat ne Web-Visu onboard, die Programmiersoftware kommt mit,
nen USB-Kabel auch (wobei ich das noch nicht gebraucht habe)

Zum Thema KNX: Egal was du mit KNX ausführen möchtest, du brauchst die KNX Software (ETS aktuell in V 5.0.x)
Ich finde diese vorgehensweise etwas beschissen, weil Geldmacherei... für Häuslebauer sollten die mal ne Privatlizenz für 50€ oder so rausbringen...

zu deinen Fragen:
- Die Firmware auf dem Controller ist ne Linux Version, allerdings hat man bei den 750-889 keinen Zugriff drauf (da bräuchtest du ne PFC100/PFC200 CPU)
- Codesys ist neben Step7 eine der verbreitetsten Frameworks zum Programmieren von Automatisierungslösungen. Sie ist auf vielen Gebieten besser aufgestellt als Step7. (Meine Meinung)
  Wenn du dich mit Step7 auskennst hier die wichtigsten unterschiede: Codesys per se ist Kostenlos, du musst aber Targets haben (Gerätebeschreibungen der CPUs die du Programmieren möchtest),
  diese bekommst du mit der CPU oder musst sie separat kaufen. Codesys kommt mit einer Programmierumgebung für die CPU und für die Visualisierung. Dies ist nur ein kurzer abriss, im Internet gibts mehr zu lesen...
- Im Starterkit enthalten ist: die CPU, ne Spannungsversorgung, Digitale Eingangskarten, Digitale Ausgangskarten, das USB-KAbel, und die Codesys V2.3 Programmierumgebung inkl. der Wago-Targets
  Ich hab mir das mal einzeln zusammengestellt und war deutlich teurer als die 499€ die Wago dafür haben möchte.
- e!Cockpit ist quasi Codesys V3.5, um dir ein einfaches Beispiel zu geben: Codesys V2.3 ist Step7, Codesys V3.5 wäre dann TIA Portal
 mit e!Cockpit kannst du nur die PFC100/PFC200 CPUs und neuer programmieren
- die Lizenzen die dabei sind, sind "unendliche" Lizenzen...

So habe ich meine Hausautomatisierung gelöst:
- KNX IP Starterkit von Wago
- 4x 8 AI PT1000 Eingangsklemmen für die Temperaturerfassung
- KNX 4-Fach und 2-Fach Taster mit LED Rückmeldung als Lichttaster
- Finder 6mm Relais für die Rolläden + Raff-Rollos
- Digitale Ausgänge die auf die Thermischen Stellantriebe der Heizungskreise gehen
- Licht per DALI Klemme oder Relais
- Bewegungsmelder Aussen auf Digitale Eingänge
- Mobotix Türgegensprechanlage mit IP-Kamera (wird in die Visu eingeblendet)
- Visu: Neues Wago 10" Web-Panel
- Visu: Raspberry PI 3 mit Codesys 3.5, sammelt die Daten per Netzwerkvariablen von der Wago-SPS und stellt sie als HTML5 Webvisu dar.
- Mein erweiterungsplan: eventuell noch Tür + Fensterkontakte einbinden, verdrahtet ist alles....

gruss Markus


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Die Frage ist die Software was brauch ich da?



Ich komm bisher gut mit der reinen IDE klar. Zusatzsoftware hab ich keine.m
Ich nutze derzeit nur TC2. Die 32bit IDE enthält eine Soft-SPS, gut für die schnelle Simulation am PC. Die 64bit IDE ist noch ohne Soft-SPS, aber derzeit das Werkzeug der Wahl für mich, weil ich keine 32bit Maschinen mehr habe und die Soft-SPS verzichtbar für mich ist.



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Ich finde Linux da besser - reines Gefühl



Das verstehe ich. Beckhoff hat aber ganz gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Zum Thema KNX: Egal was du mit KNX ausführen möchtest, du brauchst die KNX Software (ETS aktuell in V 5.0.x)
> Ich finde diese vorgehensweise etwas beschissen, weil Geldmacherei... für Häuslebauer sollten die mal ne Privatlizenz für 50€ oder so rausbringen...
> gruss Markus



Danke für die Infos!

Und was kostet ETS V5 ? Ich finde nix!

Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

Eieiei jetz habe ich doch was gefunden. 1000€? Sind die noch ganz dicht?

Da überdenke ich nochmals die KNX Sensorerfassung. 

Gibt es sinvolle Alternativen?

Was ich suche sieht so aus:

https://shop.herweck.de/hausfreizei...ng/61113/danfoss-temperatursensor-fuer-z-wave

- Ein Temperatur Sensor
- Wenn möglich ein Feuchte Sensor
- Ein Display Für soll oder Ist Temperatur
- Eine Möglichkeit zum Einstellen der Soll Temp

Sonst brauch ich nix. 

Das ganze muss dann an die SPS (über welches Kabel oder welchen Standard auch immer ....)

Hat wer Ideen?

Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2016)

Es gibt auch die ETS-lite (bis 20 Geräte) und wenn man keine direkten Verknüpfungen zwischen den Geräten braucht kann man das Projekt auch splitten.
Ging zumindest noch mit der ETS4


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2016)

zumal der ganze KNX-Kram auch unverhältnissmäßig teuer ist...

sinnvolle alternativen für die Thermostate sind einfach nur PT1000 Sensoren  für 9 Euro pro Raum...
Thermostate in den Räumen direkt weglassen, verleitet nur zum rumstellen. Einmal ne "Wohlfühltemperatur"
einstellen, und gut ist. Ich hab mir halt noch nen Webpanel in den Flur gehangen...

Statt 0-10V Ventile besser Thermoantriebe nehmen, die kannst du direkt an den Transistorausgängen der CPU betreiben,
kosten auch nur nen Appel und nen Ei...  Bei Fussbodenheizung mit niedriegen Vorlauftemperaturen hast du eh ne lange
reaktionszeit... und Transistoren haben relativ hohe Schaltzyklen


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

mnuesser schrieb:


> zumal der ganze KNX-Kram auch unverhältnissmäßig teuer ist...
> 
> sinnvolle alternativen für die Thermostate sind einfach nur PT1000 Sensoren  für 9 Euro pro Raum...
> Ich hab mir halt noch nen Webpanel in den Flur gehangen...



Was für ein Webpanel hat Du verwendet? 

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, ein kleines Kästchen mit nem Arduino, Pt 100, Feuchtemesser, einem Wins Display (ggf. 7 Segment) zu Bauen. Richtung SPS dann ein RS 485 Netzwerk. Sollte einfach gehen. 



mnuesser schrieb:


> Statt 0-10V Ventile besser Thermoantriebe nehmen, die kannst du direkt an den Transistorausgängen der CPU betreiben,
> kosten auch nur nen Appel und nen Ei...  Bei Fussbodenheizung mit niedriegen Vorlauftemperaturen hast du eh ne lange
> reaktionszeit... und Transistoren haben relativ hohe Schaltzyklen



Thermoantriebe brauchen viel Strom....


Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Thermoantriebe brauchen viel Strom



Standard-Thermoantriebe haben meist eine PTC-Charakteristik. Bei mir reduziert sich der Strom bei 24V von ~180mA auf unter 50 mA im angesteuerten Zustand. Bei einer guten hyd. Abstimmung werden die Ventile überwiegend offen sein. In meinem nächten Leben oder bei einem möglichen Umbau werde ich zu NO statt zu NC-Ventilen greifen.

Die FB-Stellantriebe mit 0...10V sind in aller Regel auch Thermoelektrisch, d.h. der Strombdarf dürfte etwa gleich sein. Motorstellventile sind vermutlich nochmal eine Preiskategorie drüber.

Edit: Mal ein Datenblatt zu so einem Stellventil, wo auch die Stromaufnahme beim Start und in Betrieb konkret erwähnt wird: http://www.moehlenhoff.info/getfile...8-D58-40-048_DB_AA5004_Proportional_MOE_D.pdf


----------



## DerMatze (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> ... Suche nach einer passenden Heizungssteuerung ...



Hallo Alex,

sofern du bei deiner Suche noch nicht hier drauf gestoßen bist, die Steuerung wird in HKL-Anlagen eingesetzt. Evtl wäre das was für deinen Anwendungszweck?
Die  Produktionshalle und das Bürogebäude von meinem Bekannten wird darüber  gesteuert/geregelt. Die sogenante DDC übernimmt die Heizungsregelung  auch Gaskesselanbindung mit 0-10V) Die Pumpen auf dem Heizungsverteiler  sind alle samt 0-10V ansteuerbar - was soweit ich weiss auch dort  realisiert wurde.  

Gruß
Matze


----------



## GLT (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Ich möchte Bedarfsgeführte Heinungssteuerung bauen


Löblich



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Pumpensteuerung: Da ich berechnen kann, wieviel Leistung (und damit  wieviel Wasser/min) an jeden Heizkörper soll, möchte ich eine Pumpe mit  0-10V Schnittstelle am Bedarf steuern


Die Pumpen können das schon lange selber - richtige Auswahl vorausgesetzt.



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Kesselsteuerung: Da ich nun weiss, welche Gesamtleistung nötig ist, möchte ich den Kesse steuern (0-10V Schnittstelle)


Das weist Du doch schon über die Stellgrösse, da brauchts keine sep. Temperaturerfassung VL (der ist sowieso überall gleich), RL oder nochmals Durchflussmessung.



seeba schrieb:


> Warum sprichst du von Heizkörpern? Wer verbaut heute noch Heizkörper im Neubau? Schrecklich!


Persönlich finde ich Heizkörper auch nicht prickelnd, aber man kann damit sehr flexibel reagieren u. Energie sparen (je nach Wärmeerzeuger); Gastherme ist ein guter Partner, WP eben nicht.



Doc Alex schrieb:


> ... Pt 100, ....


Nimm PT1000 u. keine 100er!



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Thermoantriebe brauchen viel Strom....


Mit 0-10V wirst Du nichts sparen - wenn, dann müsstest Du auf 3P-Antriebe setzen.

Bezüglich SPS kann ich Dir, in so einem Anwendungsfall, nur zu einer WAGO raten.

Was ich vermisse, dass Du zwar Riesenaufwand in die Heizungssteuerung stecken möchtest, aber ansonsten keinerlei Automatismus zu planen scheinst.


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Nimm PT1000 u. keine 100er!
> 
> Mit 0-10V wirst Du nichts sparen - wenn, dann müsstest Du auf 3P-Antriebe setzen.
> 
> Was ich vermisse, dass Du zwar Riesenaufwand in die Heizungssteuerung stecken möchtest, aber ansonsten keinerlei Automatismus zu planen scheinst.



Danke für die Infos.

Warum PT 1000 ?

Was ist nun wieder ein 3P Antrieb und wie setzt man den ein? Kann der auch kontinuierlich?

Weitere Automatisierung (aber die kann jede SPS auf der linken Arschbacke:

- Steuerung von Zuluft und Abluft für Dunstabzug in der Küche mit Heizung in der Zuluft und Unterdrucküberwachung für Holzofen.
- Windüberwachung für Jalousie (muss aber nicht mit SPS sein).
- Frischwasserstation
- Punpensteuerung für Gartenteich (Bach).
- Pumpensteuerung für Gartenbewässerung (Unter Rasen - das Gardena System). 
- Kamera vor dem Haus mach ich übers Telefon
- Lichtschalter konventionell
- Rolladenschalter Funk von Jung (ohne KNX)
- Zentrales Druckluftnetz wird konventionell gesteuert
- Feuermelder werden vernetzt aber nicht über einen Bus.
- Jedes Zimmer kriegt nen Stromzähler. Auswertung über Volkszähler
- Alles andere geht über Ethernet (Telefone, Medienserver, Zentraler Server, Zentrales Backup, Drucker usw....)

Sonst? Hab ich keine Sorgen oder sehe keinen Bedarf für Automatisierung.  - oder hab ich was vergessen?

Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

Beim PT1000 geht der Leitungswiderstand mit einer Zehnerpotenz weniger in den Meßwert als Fehler ein.
3p-Ventile: Ventile für 3-Punkt-Steuerung (Auf/Stop/zu). In der Regel Motorstellventile. Nehmen nur Strom während der Bewegung.


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Beim PT1000 geht der Leitungswiderstand mit einer Zehnerpotenz weniger in den Meßwert als Fehler ein.
> 3p-Ventile: Ventile für 3-Punkt-Steuerung (Auf/Stop/zu). In der Regel Motorstellventile. Nehmen nur Strom während der Bewegung.



Das hört sich gut an. Wie wird die Ventilstellung zurückgegeben?


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

In der Regel garnicht. Es wird aber wohl Varianten mit Poti geben, also ein Spannung als Feedback.


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

und was bitte fang ich mit nem Ventil an, von dem ich nicht weiss, wie es steht?

Was ist da das übliche?


----------



## weißnix_ (28 März 2016)

Also Klappenstellantriebe aus der HLK-Sparte z.B. von Belimo haben eine Stellungsrückmeldung. Ob das allerdings auch bei Heizkreisantrieben für die FB-Hzg so gebräuchlich ist, wäre mir nicht geläufig. Das will aber garnix heißen. Niemand möchte Deine eigenen Recherchen zum Thema unterbinden.
Die Frage, die sich hier immer wieder stellt ist: Was willst Du erreichen? FB-Heizungen sind so träge, das es völlig Wurst ist, ob Du stetig regelst oder nicht. Von daher würden die meisten wohl zugunsten der am wenigsten aufwändigen Lösung entscheiden.


----------



## mnuesser (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> und was bitte fang ich mit nem Ventil an, von dem ich nicht weiss, wie es steht?
> 
> Was ist da das übliche?



das "übliche" ist relativ 
Ich habe mich nachher bewusst gegen KNX und 0-10V und Rückmeldung entschieden, bei einem gut gedämmten
Haus braucht man (ich) diesen Spielkram nicht ( abgesehen davon dass es viel weniger Verdrahtungsaufwand bedeutet)

Wie du gelesen hast, schafft der Transistorausgang ohne Probleme die geforderte Leistung für den Thermoantrieb...
Wichtiger sind da eher die Summenströme zu beachten, wenn mal alle einschalten 

Mein Schmuckstück http://www.wago.de//produkte/produk...eobachten/web-panels-edisplay-7300t/index.jsp
Habs ja jetzt endlich hier, ist schon nen schwer geiles Teil, und nen Linux System auf dass man zugreifen kann 

Hier mal noch nen Thermoantrieb den ich gerade Favorisiere...
http://www.selfio.de/fussbodenheizu...eb-fuer-fussbodenheizung-alpha-5-24-volt.html

gruss Markus


----------



## Maagic7 (28 März 2016)

Hallo Alex,

Heizungssteuerung mit S7:
S7300 und S7 200 von Siemens laufen definitiv aus, bzw. sind bereits weitgehend ausgelaufen

Aktuell sind von Siemens
S71200 und S71500  - Beide mit TIA-Portal zu programmieren
Wenn Siemens, dann würde ich die 1200 nehmen, die reicht dafür aus.

Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde. S7 ist wohl dafür nicht die erste Wahl.

Die WAGO programmiert mit CodeSys ist wohl für Gebäudesteuerung die bessere Wahl und wird dafür auch sehr häufig eingesetzt.
Wago bietet eine sehr gute Library für Gebäudesteuerungen. Die freie OSCAT.LIB gits auch noch. CodeSys kostet nichts extra.
 CodeSys verlangt vom Steuerungshersteller Lizensgebühren, diese sind dann bereits auf die Hardware aufgeschlagen.

 Bei Siemens bist du mal locker nur 1500 Euro für das Programmiersystem los. 
Bei mir hat nur die Änderung des Updatevertrages von Step7 aut TIA-Portal ca. 1600.-€ gekostet.

Programm- und Hardwaretechnisch ist das alles auf beiden Systemen möglich. Ich programmiere selbst Kühlungs-, Heizungs- und Lüftungssteuerungen für Industriegebäude mit S7.

Allerdings schlagen bei Siemens die Analogkarten weit mehr zu Buche als bei WAGO. Und genau das braucht man bei Heizungs- und Lüftungssteuerung - jede Menge analoge I/O.
Wenns dann doch Step7 sein soll, dann würde ich zur VIPA tendieren. Dort zur SLIO (Kompaktsystem). Preislich liegt das etwa gleich auf mit WAGO. Programmiert wird das mit Standard Step7
oder mit TIA-Portal. Weiterer Vorteil von VIPA: Modbus RTU (seriell) ist immer OnBoard. Modbus TCP nur bei der ProfiNet-Variante CPU 015. Damit kann man dann auch die WAGO-I/Os direkt anschalten.
SLIO-I/O mit Modubus Koppler lassen sich aber auch ander WAGO betreiben.
WAGO und SLIO wird es noch sehr lange geben. Bei Siemens kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die aktuellen Steuerungen in 10Jahren durch eine neue Serie ersetzt werden.

Jetzt noch was zur eigentilichen Umsetzung.
Flussteuerung: Vorlauf- und Rücklauftemperatur ist wohl o.k. eine Druchflussmesser wird wohl aber aufgrund des Preises wegfallen. Dies wird auch bei Professionellen Industriesteuerungen nur verwendet wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist.
Die Pumpensteuerung für die Heizkreisläufe funktioniert eigentlich immer über Differenzdruck.
Wassertemperatur wird meist immer auf den Heizungsrücklauf geregelt. 

Kesselsteuerung: Wird über die Temperaturen des Zwischenpuffers geregelt. Leistungssteuerung evtl. hier über PI-Regler.

WEB-Visualisierung: Dann nimm CodeSys und Wago, da ist das enthalten.


Sinn macht so eine Steuerung nur unter besimmten Voraussetzung:
1. Sofern entsprechende Kenntnisse in Regelungstechnik und Heizungstechnik vorhanden sind.
2. Wenn Solarwarmwasserbereitung und ein Kachelofen mit Wärmetauscher dazukommen, gibt es nur sehr wenige fertige Steuerungen, die das richtig können.
3. Wenn genügend Zeit zur Verfügung steht und Fehlschläge einkalkuliert werden.

Wenn das professionell druchgezogen wird und das Programm und Pläne als OpenSource veröffentlicht werden, wäre ich auch interessiert.

MfG

S.Maag


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

Nur zur Klärung: Ich werde nur im Bad und in der Küche FB Heizungen verwenden. Sonst nehm ich Heizkörper.


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

Vielen Lieben Dank für all den Input. Dann geh ich doch von Siemens weg zu Wago. Scheint mir besser und billiger zu sein. 

KNX hab ich im wesentlichen gestrichen - aus Kostengründen und weil das alles voll übertieben ist.

Wie gesagt ich werde an den meisten Stellen Heizkörper verwenden. Ich strebeeine schnelle Regelung an, die sich am Bedarf orientiert. 

Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## GLT (28 März 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> und was bitte fang ich mit nem Ventil an, von dem ich nicht weiss, wie es steht?
> 
> Was ist da das übliche?


Das Übliche willst Du doch nicht, oder doch?

Man errechnet den Stellwert aus der Laufzeit; die geringen Abweichungen zwischendrin machen das Kraut nicht fett.
Aber z.B. Sauter hat welche mit RM-Poti



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Windüberwachung für Jalousie (muss aber nicht mit SPS sein).
> Rolladenschalter Funk von Jung (ohne KNX)


Was steuert die Behänge el. an?
Wenns keine EnOcean-Taster sind, schlechte Wahl.
Aussperrschutz?



Doc Alex schrieb:


> Lichtschalter konventionell


Alles mit SPS erschlagen, aber das Licht im Kuhstallstandard?
Keine Präsenz mit Fallunterscheidung, kein Zentral-Aus, kein Panik, k.Brandfall, Tageslicht,....?
Keine Szenarien sondern überall Taster drücken?



Doc Alex schrieb:


> KNX hab ich im wesentlichen gestrichen - aus Kostengründen und weil das alles voll übertieben ist.


KNX brächte Dir Raumtemperatur (für Regelung) + Bedienung Jalousie/Licht incl. leichter Anbindung an WAGO; dafür brauchts auch nicht die 1000er-Variante.


----------



## Doc Alex (28 März 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Das Übliche willst Du doch nicht, oder doch?
> 
> Man errechnet den Stellwert aus der Laufzeit; die geringen Abweichungen zwischendrin machen das Kraut nicht fett.
> Aber z.B. Sauter hat welche mit RM-Poti
> ...



Für die Rolläden hab ich diese Teile gekauft:

http://www.jung.de/de/online-katalog/62516018/

Der große Vorteil eines Lichtschalters ist, dass er funktioniert. Ich finde KNX un Konsorten toll, wenn es um Messe oder Theater geht - dort baut man Monatlich um. Neue SW alles gut!

Im EFH hab ich das nicht und brauch es auch nicht. Der Nutzen ist mir zu klein für den Aufwand und die Kosten. 

Keine Präsenz mit Fallunterscheidung?

nein, ich kann mich beherrschen.

kein Zentral-Aus

Das wäre noch  die einzige sivolle Anwendung, die mir einfällt. Aber die Kosten sind mir zu hoch. 

 kein Panik

nein ohne Panik

 k.Brandfall

Notlicht ist vorgesehen, gepuffert mit Akkus. Im Brandfall will ich mich sicher nicht auf automation verlassen. 

 Tageslicht,....?

Ja, dafür sind Fenster vorgesehen. 

Ach ja - es werden keine Taster, sondern hundsordinäre Schalter.

Aber wir schweifen ab!


Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2016)

Wenn du es einfach willst, dann nimm Homematic Heizkörper- und Wandthermostate.
Dazu einen Raspi mit openhab oder fhem.
Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Doc Alex (29 März 2016)

Neee ... ich wollte schon was robustes - keine Bastellösung!

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Doc Alex (31 März 2016)

Kennt eigentlich jemand einen für Heizungen geeigneten Drucksensor?

Anforderungen:

0-0,7 Bar oder 0-1 Bar
Ausgang am liebsten Onewire sonst 0-10V
Robuste Ausführung .

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


----------



## GLT (1 April 2016)

Drucksensoren für HLK-Zwecke bekommst Du von allen üblichen Verdächtigen - einzig 1-wire passt dazu nicht; das wäre Bastellösung.


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

Was bitte sind die "üblichen Verdächtigen"? Welches Digitale interface gibt es außer OneWire? Die 0-10V Analog in Karten sind sehr teuer....


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

Üblich ist 0-20mA bzw. 4-20mA. Aber das war jetzt nicht wirklich konstruktiv bezogen auf Deine Vorgabe.
Übrigens scheint Dein Druckbereich etwas eng. Bei meiner Heizung ist der Wassermangelsensor ab Werk auf ca. 0.7 bar eingestellt. Darunter geht die Therme auf Störung.


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

Also wenn ich eine übliche Ümwälzpumpe für die Heizkörper anschaue, steht da was von 5-7m Förderhöhe. Das sind doch 0,7bar oder? Sollte ich den Sensor größer auslegen?

Ich möchte gerne an mehreren Stellen den Druck der Anlage messen. Dafür suche ich einen Drucksensor. Die, die ich gefunden habe kosten alle über 100€ und brauhen auf der Wago Seite eine 0-10V Karte, die auch sehr teuer ist. 

Bei Temp Sensoren kann ich Onewire nehmen, da brauch ich auf der Wago Seite nur nen Koppler und ne Serielle Schnittstelle. 

Daher dachte ich an solch eine Lösung auch für den Druck....

Ich brauche etwa 20 Drucksensoren (bitte nicht dikutieren). Da geht das ganze ordentlich ins Geld....

Wer hat eine gute Lösung?

Viele Grüße

Doc Alex


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

Du darfst den statischen Vordruck der Anlage nicht vergessen. Je nach Gebaudehöhe und Anlagenauslegung das schon 1...2 bar. Dazu kommt dann der Pumpendruck, in Deinem Falle also 0.4...0.6 bar.

Du machst mich echt neugierig: Funktioniert Dein System auch noch wenn Du mal im Krankenhaus bist? Wozu brauchst Du soviele Drucksensoren in der Heizung? Ich mein, wenn Du Zeit hast, würde mich das jetzt echt mal interessieren, was Du damit bezweckst. Ein hydraulisches System wie eine Heizung ist recht simpel aufgebaut. Ich sehe jetzt wirklich keinen Informationsgewinn durch soviel Sensorik.

Bei 20 Sensoren würde ich allerdings welche mit Feldbusanschluss suchen.
Alternativ kannst Du einen Analogmultiplexer benutzen. Die gibt es durchaus schon fertig, aber auch ein Eigenbau ist möglich. Dann kommst Du mit einer Analogkarte aus. Bei den Sensoren aus dem Bastelbereich solltest Du vor allem auf den (garantierten minimalen) Berstdruck achten. So vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich auf mindestens 100...150% Überlastfähigkeit achten. Ohne Angabe sind möglicherweise genausoviele Wasserstandsmelder sinnvoll 

60...100 € sind übrigens normal für einen einigermaßen robusten Sensor nach Industriestandard mit 0...20mA Interface.


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Du darfst den statischen Vordruck der Anlage nicht vergessen. Je nach Gebaudehöhe und Anlagenauslegung das schon 1...2 bar. Dazu kommt dann der Pumpendruck, in Deinem Falle also 0.4...0.6 bar.
> 
> Du machst mich echt neugierig: Funktioniert Dein System auch noch wenn Du mal im Krankenhaus bist? Wozu brauchst Du soviele Drucksensoren in der Heizung? Ich mein, wenn Du Zeit hast, würde mich das jetzt echt mal interessieren, was Du damit bezweckst. Ein hydraulisches System wie eine Heizung ist recht simpel aufgebaut. Ich sehe jetzt wirklich keinen Informationsgewinn durch soviel Sensorik.
> 
> Bei 20 Sensoren würde ich allerdings welche mit Feldbusanschluss suchen.



Ahh den statischen Druck hatte ich vergessen -  danke!

Ich will den Durchfluss durch jeden Heizkörper steuern können. Das will ich mit nem 3 Punkt Stellmotor tun. Die gibt es von Belimo mit Rückführpoti für ca. 200€ / Stk. Dazu kommen noch die Kosten für die Wagao 0-10V Analog In Karte.  Das ist in der Summe ziemlich teuer.

Die Alternative ist ein Belimo 3-Punkt Stellmotor ohne Rückmeldung für ca. 100€. um den allerdings stellen zu können, brauche ich den Druck hinter dem Ventil. 

Welche Sensoren mit Feldbus gibt es denn? Wonach muss ich suchen?

Viele Grüße

Doc ALex


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

Ich seh den Nutzeffekt jetzt nicht wirklich. Hast Du mal über einen Rücklauftemperatursensor nachgedacht? Um den Heizkörper otimal anzusteuern mußt Du nur auf eine Rücklauftemperatur nach Deinem Gusto regeln. Hoher Wärmebedarf --> hohe RL-Temp , niedriger Wärmebedarf.......
Ventil geschlossen --> keine Berechnung wegen Parasitärwärme. Kennlinie nach Deinem Gusto.

Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, den Durchfluss zu messen. Vorteil: digitales Signal. Nachteil: In robuster Ausführung nicht billiger als ein Drucksensor, idR wir eine Zählerkarte benötigt.

Ich würde die Temperaturmethode wählen (Allerdings nicht für die Verhütung  ). Für eine 8fach PT-Karte hab ich letztens ~ 300€ bezahlt (Beckhoff). Sind also ~40€ pro Kanal.


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

Feldbus: CANopen, Profibus z.B.
http://de-de.wika.de/landingpage_pressure_sensor_de_de.WIKA


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

Danke. Kostet 1000€/Stück. Energieverbrauch 2W. Passt beides nicht ....

Andere Ideen?


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

#55?
Darauf gehst Du garnicht ein. Wäre auch eine mögliche Alternative.


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich seh den Nutzeffekt jetzt nicht wirklich. Hast  Du mal über einen Rücklauftemperatursensor nachgedacht?



Passt leider nicht in mein Konzept.

Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, den Durchfluss zu messen. Vorteil:  digitales Signal. Nachteil: In robuster Ausführung nicht billiger als  ein Drucksensor, idR wir eine Zählerkarte benötigt.

Ja, kenn ich. Ich wollte aber keine bewegten Teile haben. Wenn ich den  Druck kenne und die Anlagenkennlinie, kann ich den Durhfluss ausrechnen.  Das erscheint mir robuster als ein Durchflusssensor.


----------



## ducati (1 April 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Ich will den Durchfluss durch jeden Heizkörper steuern können. Das will ich mit nem 3 Punkt Stellmotor tun. Die gibt es von Belimo mit Rückführpoti für ca. 200€ / Stk. Dazu kommen noch die Kosten für die Wagao 0-10V Analog In Karte.  Das ist in der Summe ziemlich teuer.



Soll das nen Aprilscherz sein??? 

Gruß.


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Soll das nen Aprilscherz sein???
> 
> Gruß.



nein - wieso?


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

Man könnte noch sowas nehmen:

http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/produ...p|pmt|e|prd|&gclid=COmx98qs7csCFcfgGwodvT8FAg

Und selber in ne Box einbauen....

VG

Doc ALex


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

Bitte Berstdruck beachten. Der muß entsprechend dem Systemdruck+Sicherheit gegenüber der Atmosphäre ausgelegt sein.
Dein Gedanke ist soweit korrekt: Die Ventilstellung definiert sich in Deinem Modell über den Differenzdruck.
1bar=100kPa
Differenzdruck = max Pumpendruck ~ 70kPa
Druck gegenüber Atmosphäre ~300kPa

Und -sofern Du nicht über die Multiplexerbrücke gehst- immer noch pro Sensor ein Analogeingang.


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Soll das nen Aprilscherz sein???
> 
> Gruß.



Dafür geht der Fred schon zu lang. Der Spaßfaktor ist aber definitiv da.
 Doc Alex macht sich richtig Gedanken. Am Ende hat er viel Geld investiert, um genau zu wissen, wie eine Heizung funktioniert.
Ist ja nicht mein's


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Der Spaßfaktor ist aber definitiv da.



Ich hoffe, Du machst Dich nicht über mich lustig


----------



## weißnix_ (1 April 2016)

Spaß - im Sinne von:
Es macht mir durchaus Spaß, über sowas nachzudenken und möglicherweise Lösungen zu finden.
Allerdings versuche ich dabei die Bodenhaftung nicht zu verlieren. Lösungen müssen ein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben, welches zu rechtfertigen ist.


----------



## Doc Alex (1 April 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Bitte Berstdruck beachten. Der muß entsprechend dem Systemdruck+Sicherheit gegenüber der Atmosphäre ausgelegt sein.
> Dein Gedanke ist soweit korrekt: Die Ventilstellung definiert sich in Deinem Modell über den Differenzdruck.
> 1bar=100kPa
> Differenzdruck = max Pumpendruck ~ 70kPa
> ...



Meine Idee wäre einen ganzen Satz solcher Sensoren zusammen mit nem Atmel Prozessor und nem Ethernet Interface in ne Box zu packen. Vielleicht kann man den Anschluss mit Festo Pneumatik schläuchen machen. Was meinst Du? 

Btw Spass hab ich daran auch ....

Vg

doc Alex


----------



## mariob (21 Juli 2016)

Hi,
nicht ganz ohne leichtes Lächeln habe ich zuerst die ersten 5 oder 6 und dann nur die letzten paar Beiträge gelesen. Es ist wie es immer ist. Großer Plan, 300, Wago wasweißich. Dann bemerkt man das der Abfall richtig Schotter kostet. Das Fazit, es kommt Gebastel mit Mkrocontrollern ins Spiel, weil kostengünstger. Scheinbar.
Mir wäre zum einen meine Lebenszeit zu schade etwas zu erfinden was es schon gibt. Andererseits öffnet es den Geist, wenn es für diesen Zweck getan wird ist es ok. Es ist auch nicht so das diese Lösungen nicht manchmal besser funktionieren als gekaufte, auch aus der Automatisierung. Man hat nur das Problem das dieses Unikat irgendwann aussteigen kann, IMMER dann wenn man es nicht braucht. Und dann wird es lustig. Also nicht für den den es betrifft, eher für die Zaungäste.
Ich erinnere nochmal an den dritten Beitrag dieses Threads, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Auch bei mir werkelt eine 300, die ist längst nicht ausgereizt, sie beschränkt sich aber auf nur tatsächlich für mich wichtige Funktionen im Haus und es gibt ein Hardwarebackup wenn der Kram tatsächlich mal streikt. Das an sich ist schon ein Heidenaufwand sowas richtig zu bauen.
Und den Rest der Zeit mache ich was mich tatsächlich interessiert .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## weißnix_ (21 Juli 2016)

Es wird bald Zeit für den finalen Probelauf - die Heizperiode kommt in Sicht. Ich hoffe Doc Alex hat die Lage im Griff und noch ein wenig Käsch in se täsch.


----------



## Noch'n Thomas. (15 September 2016)

Hallo Ihr Automatisierer,

habe soeben dieses Unterforum entdeckt, und bin beim neugierigen Stöbern auf "Doc Alex" gestoßen - und bin mit den unterschiedlichsten Gefühlsregungen durch die 7 Seiten mit Beiträgen gegangen.

Kurz zu meiner "Position": bin promovierter Physiker, "mache" aber in Industrie-Automation und "Messen, steuern. regeln".  Habe parallel dazu viele Jahre als Energieberater und Fachplaner für "Intelligente Gebäudetechnik" die typische Konstellation "Innovationsfreudiger Hausbauer mit Familie" vs. "etabliertes Handwerk" mit einen Innovationspotential, das sich am besten mit "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" vermittelt. Lediglich ein junger Betrieb für Heizung, Wasser, Strom, Lüftung ist mir dabei unter gekommen, der bereitwillig an unseren Projekten lernen wollte.

Und ja, wir haben auch gebaut, 1999/2000. Und ja, da mußte natürlich "Automation" rein. Und ja - das Haus wartet heute noch darauf - einfach keine Zeit bei viel Eigenleistung, eigene Firma parallel dazu , Familie, Kinder. Und wie ich in Euren Beiträgen lese: history's repeating ...

Allerdings: ich habe gute Grundlagen gesetzt: Gastherme an großem Puffer für Heizung und WW, Raumlüftungsrohre teilweise schon verlegt, alle Kabelwege und Verrohrungen in Schächten jederzeit zugänglich, Elektrik hinter Fußleisten und in Leerrohren verteilt.

Und nun: endlich wird die Gebäudeautomation anstehen, und sie soll so aussehen, dass das Haus in vlt. 10 Jahren verkaufbar ist.

Anfangs hatte ich bei der Heizungsanlage ähnlich "Kontroll-Attacken" wie Doc Alex. Aber mir war schnell klar, dass man eigentlich nur wenig braucht: pro Raum einen Sollwertgeber für die Wunschtemperatur, einen Pt100, ein 3P-Stellventil, den Präsenzmelder. Regelungsverfahren: Ventil geht auf, bis Wunschtemperatur erreicht ist, mit der vom Mischer her bekannten PWM-Regelungsmethode (auf deutsch: stückchenweise mit dem Ventil an Zeilwert "Raumtemperatur" heran tasten, je näher man am Ziel ist, umso behutsamer). Funktioniert bei der klassischen Vorlauf-Temperaturregelung schon immer problemlos, da braucht man keine hochdynamische PID-Regelung mit feinst abgestimmten Paramtern.

Aber: dazu gehört dann doch Intelligenz: Fenstersensoren erkennen nicht nur den Einbruch, sondern auch, dass sich Heizen nicht lohnt, weil's Fenster offen steht und es draußen kälter ist als drinnen. Und: die Vorgabe für Vorlauftemperatur des Kessels (und damit des Heizungsspeicherwassers) wird nicht nach der Außentemperatur gefahren werden, sondern danach, ob die Zielvorgaben für die Raumtemperaturen in vertretbaren Zeiträumen erreicht werden - "bedarfsorientiert" eben (verbunden mit einigen Plausibilätskontrollen in der Software).

T-Fühler im RL sind nice-to-have, aber die HKs sind sorgfältig berechnet, werden also dem Bedarf gerecht werden. Und wenn mal eine Zielvorgabe "Raumt-T" nicht erreicht wird, kann ich immer noch per Meldung an die Bewohner mitteilen, dass da vlt. ein Ventil hängt ...

So, und wie denke ich über "SPS-Wahl" und die Verkaufssituation bei eine "BastellösunG", die kein Schwein außer ich selbst warten kann - der Handwerker um die Ecke schon garnicht?

Einerseits stimmt es natürlich - alles, was über die klassische Minimallösung hiaus geht, kann verkaufshemmend sein. Andererseits: ist ein "dummes" Haus in 10 Jahren noch gut verkaufbar? - Es gibt zehntausende Menschen in D, die eine SPS programmieren können. Und oft sind sie in "industriellen" Handwerksbetrieben organisiert, in denen die Heizungspumpe genauso zu täglichen Baumaterial gehört wie wie Siemens-SPS oder ein "Steuerelais" à la LOGO! oder Moeller/Eaton easy. Wenn das "Klassische" Handwerk sich da nicht ganz schnell für diese Technik öffnet, dann können die eh' bald ihre Betriebe schließen.

Welche "Steuerung"? - man bedenke: eine Industrieanlage ist nach 10 Jahren oft schon "alt", und wird überholt (Funktionsänderung, Anpassungen ...). Ein Haus baut man normalerweise für die nächsten 30 Jahre und mehr. Der Lichtschalter, der 1970 eingebaut wurde, funktioniert immer noch. Die Heizung - da wurde mal der Kessel getauscht und die ein oder ander Pumpe, aber sonst ist es das System von 1970. Und geht. Welche der heutigen "Smart Home" - Lösungenn ist wirklich auf diese Perspektive ausgelegt? - Keine. 

[Einschub: KNX lehne ich schon immer und grundsätzlich ab: damals wurde parallel zu existierenden Buslösungen (CAN, um nur einen zu nennen) ein eigener Bus definiert, um den eigenen Markt möglichst gut abzuschotten. Technische Gründe gab es nicht: CAN beispielsweise ist so nahe an KNX, dass man sich fragen muß - wozu KNX. Und das gilt auch für LON, LCN usw. Die Produkte sind unglaublich überteuert (bis auf LCN - aber nur ein Hersteller). Es gibt eine einzige, teure Programmiersoftware (ETS). Ich kenne wenige wirklich funktionierende KNX-Installationen - weil's der programmierende Handwerker halt nicht hinbekommen hat. Also KNX: nein, danke. - Das gilt übrigens auch für "DDC"-Systeme von kieback: proprietäre Inselprodukte. Wie leider vieles in der Smart Home Welt]


Also was werde ich also machen?

(a) Einfache, austauschbare Sensorik und Aktorik. Pt1000, 3P-Stellglieder, normale, gereglte Pumpen, normale Elektro-Schalter-Programme. 

(b) Eine Standard-SPS. Siemens S7-1200 oder ET200SP (= S7-1500), wenn ich mit proprietären Programmiersoftware "TIA-Portal" einverstanden bin. Vorteile: ein ganzes Meer an Programmierern da draußen auf einem sehr weit verbreiteten Hardware-Standard, extrem lange Ersatzteilversorgung. Nicht ganz billig, aber die Kosten einer Siemens-SPS sind nicht mehr so hoch wie zu S5- und anfangs zu S7-300 - Zeiten. Oder wie schon genannt wago mit Codesys. - Eine sauber dokumentierte "Anlage" kann auch in 20 Jahren problemlos gewartet werden, ich mache sowas in der Industrie ständig.

(c) Programmierung: einfache Ablauf-Befehle mit Standard-Bausteinen. die werden auch in 20 Jahren portierbar sein auf neue Steuerungsgenerationen. Lichtszenarien, Panik-Beleuchtung, Anwesenheitssimulation - alles kein Hexenwerk und verglichen mit industrieller Meß- und Regelungstechnik in hochdynamischen Produktionsanlage wirklich pillepalle. Eine sauber dokumentierte Software kann auch in 20 Jahren problemlos gewartet werden, ich mache sowas in der Industrie ständig.

(d) Vernetzung und Bedienung ("HMI"): Leute - Ethernet-IP und Browser-Funktionalitäten sind milliardenfach auf dieser Welt verteilt. Eine Unnmenge an Geräten "kann" das. Dieser Standard wird sich nicht binnen 10 Jahren in Luft auflösen. Klar, es wird immer wieder und schnell "Innovationen" geben, aber die Basis ist relativ stabil. - Selbst eine kleine winzige Eaton Easy - SPS bediene ich mit meinem Smartphone. Irgendwelche proprietären "Displays" im Flur, "Home Server" und ähnliche Horrorgegenstände sind sowas von gestern - sorry, GIRA. Die Hard- und Software-Basis kostet pippifax. Und wenn das Bedien-Tablett, dass normalerweise auf dem Eßtisch liegt, runter fällt und zerbröselt - na dann nehme ich solange mein Samsung Galaxy / iPhone und kaufe mir demnächst wieder ein preißwertes Aldi-Tablett (oder nehme den Fernseher). - Lichtschalter, Sensoren, Aktoren usw. verdrahte ich direkt auf die Etagen-SPS bzw. dezentrale Perpherie, oder nutze kleine billige Swichtes. "IoT" läßt grüßen, steht schon vor der Tür.

Und wenn mal was nicht geht? - Das Handwerk heute: Termin vereinbaren ... "oh, die Heizsaison hat gerade angefangen, Sie wissen ja ...". Industrie: "stecken Sie mal das Patchkabel rein, ich gehe gleich an meinen PC und schaue mal nach ...". Und via VPN bin ich "drin", sehe im Diagnosepuffer der Steuerung, wo's klemmt und schicke den Installateur mit dem Ersatzteil.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, das jemand, der in 10..20 Jahren mein Haus kaufen wird, erwartet, dass sein Haus so modern und gewohnt funktioniert wie sein Smartphone und moderne Steuerungstechnik in anderen Bereichen.


PS: da ich das alles erst "demnächst" so realisieren werde, läuft die Heizung im Hause bisher total langweilig: Außentemperaturgeführter Vorlauf vom Kessel her in den Pufferspeicher, alle HK-Ventile komplett offen, FBH komplett offen. Vorlaufmischer für den HK-Kreis wird per Hand korrigiert, der für die FBH regelt nach Außentemperatur. - Die Solaranlage läuft mit einer einfachen handelsüblichen Solarregelung. Aber: die Größe der HKs und FBH habe ich sehr penibel ausgelegt, und was soll ich sagen: das Haus ist überall gleichmäßig und angenehm warm. Lediglich die Stellung des HK-Kreismischers drehe ich je nach Jahreszeit geringfügig nach. - Fazit: die perfekte Auslegung des Heizungssystems ist mehr als die halbe Miete. Aber welcher Handwerker macht das wirklich - das kostet Zeit. Und die bezahlt der Bauherr i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2016)

@Noch'n Thomas

Tja du hast - meiner Meinung nach - ein paar Widersprüche in deinen Anforderungen:

Auf der einen Seite Seite willst du Smarthome und dein Haus soll "verkaufbar" bleiben, auf der anderen Seite lehnst du KNX ab.
Nunja KNX ist definitiv der einzige wirkliche Standard in diesem diesem Bereich. Kein Wenn und kein Aber.

Als Standard-SPS willst du Siemens nehmen ... TIA-Portal UND S7-1200 / 1500 sind weit entfernt davon eine langfristige Lösung zu sein.
Es gibt häufige Versionssprünge sowohl bei TIA als auch in der Firmware der Steuerungen. Die ersten 1200er Controller lassen sich schon nicht mehr hochrüsten.
Bedienung per Web-Interface, IoT und Schnittstellen wie JSON oder MQTT werden bei Siemens sehr sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.

Wenn man sich den Bereich Homeautomation und Standard-SPS über die letzten Jahre anschaut, dann sticht Wago unter den etablierten Herstellern vor.
Unter den "Neulingen" hat loxone sich sehr gut auf dem Markt positioniert.

Also ich würde dir rate noch ein paar Runden zu drehen und dir ein paar Gedanken zu machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 September 2016)

Noch'n Thomas. schrieb:


> - Fazit: die perfekte Auslegung des Heizungssystems ist mehr als die halbe Miete. Aber welcher Handwerker macht das wirklich - das kostet Zeit. Und die bezahlt der Bauherr i.d.R. nicht.



Genau so sieht die Realität aus.


----------



## mariob (15 September 2016)

Naja,
eine Hütte mit so einem Aufwand zu bauen und dann zu verscherbeln wäre mir schonmal zuwider. Zumindest lebe ich nicht dafür irgendwelche Häuser zu bauen.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es auch genauso wie es Blockmove sagt, Siemens ist da nicht unbedingt das Mittel der Wahl. Den Namen kennt zwar der letzte ungebildete .....zensiert..... in derWüste oder sonstwo auf der Welt. Das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen noch lange keine Aussage über die Qualität und Langlebigkeit der aktuellen Produkte. Billig sind die Steuerungen von denen  geworden, das zeigt sich aber eben auch an den Problemen die es damit gibt.
Wen Du brauchst hier liegt noch eine 1215, sowas kommt mir privat definitiv nicht in den praktischen Betrieb, da ist mir fürs Gebäude Wago oder halt überhaupt die alte 300er, auch als Derivat, viel eher das Mittel der Wahl.
Und noch ein Wort zu den zigtausenden Handwerksbetrieben die alle ach so gut automatisieren können oder auch nicht. Das Nicht steht im Vordergrund. Ein "Handwerker" der zwar programmieren kann aber keine Pumpenverschraubung dicht kriegt wenn die Pumpe mal gewechselt wird wird im Handwerk in der kleinen zigtausend Klitsche nicht gebraucht. Und ein reiner Programmierer auch nicht. Somit ist da kein Markt da und so wird das Handwerk auch noch in 10 Jahren aussehen, ein Gebäude besteht nicht aus Software und davon wird auch nix warm.
Und genauso sieht die Qualität der Software der zigtausend Handwerksbetriebe aus wenn es denn soetwas von denen überhaupt gibt. Dort gibt es Einzelkämpfer, meist Autodidakten, diese können das was sie kennen. Mangels fundierter Grundlagen aber eben nicht mehr. Diese Leute treffen dann auf die Werke eines anderen Einzelkämpfers und kommen damit nicht klar.
Das ist nicht zwingend abwertend zu sehen aber die Realität, lustig wird es dann wenn dann der zweite oder dritte seinen Kram hinzufriemelt, sehr häufig ist das dann Trial and Error das Ergebnis ist dann für die nicht Betroffenen ->.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2016)

Wie ich schon schrieb, ich persönlich würde niemals ein Haus kaufen, in dem eine SPS verbaut ist. Aber ok, ich brauche auch kein Smarthome. Mag sein, dass man mit Erkennung, dass das Fenster offen ist, die Heizung abstellen kann. dann spart man sicher 2,7 ct pro Fensteröffnung. Oder man stellt die Heizung einfach selbst ab, ein Hangriff genügt. Aber das ist altbacken, stimmt auch wieder. 
Fakt ist, wenn ich vlt. mal 70 bin und mein Haus ist kalt, will ich nicht das Uralt-PG rausholen müssen. Oder ich lebe nicht mehr und meine Frau soll das machen? Oder sie ruft meinen 75-Jährigen Kumpel an, der soll mal kommen. Ich kenne kaum Handwerker, die mit einer S7 umgehen könnten, geschweigen denn die Software besitzen. Für mich ist alles, was nicht "von der Stange" ist, also z.B. KNX, eigentlich kaum sinnvoll. Und selbst das würde ich nicht einbauen. Ich traue unserer Wirtschaft keinen Meter mehr weit. Dieses ganze Indutrie4.0-Getöse ist morgen vergessen. Dann wird was Neues den Dorfanger entlanggezerrt. Wie gesagt, in solchen Sachen bin ich dann doch extrem konservativ.


----------



## holgermaik (15 September 2016)

Nur mal so aus meiner Erfahrung

Ein Kollege hat so um 1995 sein Haus ausgebaut und mit einer S5-95U automatisiert. War ganz toll zu der Zeit. 2008 hat es Ihn an die Küste gezogen und das Haus wurde verkauft.
Ich behaupte einfach mal, obwohl es eine Industrielösung ist, dass es heute nur sehr wenige gibt die im Problemfall helfen können. Der Elektrohandwerker um die Ecke jedenfalls nicht.
Holger


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen noch lange keine Aussage über die Qualität und Langlebigkeit der aktuellen Produkte. Billig sind die Steuerungen von denen  geworden, das zeigt sich aber eben auch an den Problemen die es damit gibt.
> Wen Du brauchst hier liegt noch eine 1215, sowas kommt mir privat definitiv nicht in den praktischen Betrieb, da ist mir fürs Gebäude Wago oder halt überhaupt die alte 300er, auch als Derivat, viel eher das Mittel der Wahl.



Bei uns ersetzen die Kollegen von der Gebäudetechnik die alten Siemens S5-Steuerungen durch Wago.
Bei großen Büros wird die Beleuchtung mit DALI ausgeführt und für die Taster wird EnOcean verwendet.
Die Kostenersparnis gegenüber Siemens ist richtig interessant.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fabpicard (16 September 2016)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal, obwohl es eine Industrielösung ist, dass es heute nur sehr wenige gibt die im Problemfall helfen können. Der Elektrohandwerker um die Ecke jedenfalls nicht.



Ach, im allgemeinen kann dir heute fast kein Handwerker mehr bei irgendwas helfen... Egal, ob du jetzt eine SPS, Voll-KNX-Ausbauschrott oder ne Waschmaschine hast. Macht was Mucken, findest du doch in den wenigsten Fällen jemanden der noch wirklich kompetent helfen kann.
Freund von mir hat so ne schöne Luft-Luft-Wärmepumpe, die dann irgendwann einfach mal "Aus" ging. Kein Pieps, kein Ton. 3 Fachleute da gehabt und alle meinten das Teil seie nicht mehr zu retten und müsste für sündhaft teures Geld ersetzt werden (auch die 3 Fuzzies haben hunderte von Euros gekostet)...
Was soll ich sagen? Das Teil läuft seit 3 Jahren immer noch 
Und wenn es doch mal wieder aus geht, dann bekommt er es jetzt selbst hin.
Denn den so dämlich angebrachte "Sicherheitsschalter" (Bi-Metall für angeblichen Überstrom), kann man nur betätigen, wenn man die Sch***-Kiste zur Hälfte zerlegt hat. Jetzt ist aber davor, in der Front ein "Kugelschreiber-Rücksetzloch" 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 September 2016)

KNX, LON und der ganze andere Buskrams macht die Sache doch nur unnötig kompliziert. Wenn jemand sein Haus mit einer SPS automatisiert, dann ist solide Bitschubserei doch einfacher zu handhaben wie ein Bussystem.
Wir haben hier in der Gegend eine Art Arbeitsgruppe, die sich gegenseitig hilft wenn mal Not am Mann ist - für kleines Geld.


----------



## TobiasP (18 September 2016)

Ich habe mir ein altes Haus gekauft was ich entkernt habe und habe die komplette Elektrik neu gemacht.
Ich habe hier auf Eltako gesetzt, hatte noch eine KNX Variante die aber in der Funktion gleich gewesen wäre aber ca das doppelte gekostet hätte.
Also wer was sucht, auch um mal zu basteln den kann ich Eltako sehr ans herzen legen.


----------



## Knaller (18 September 2016)

Moin

Bei mir ist seit 3 Jahren und bei meiner Schwester seit  16 Jahren  ein KNX System in  Betrieb.   Keine Probleme.  Das alte System wurde jetzt um ein DALI System erweitert.
Ohne Probleme.   Die Datensicherung wurde auf ETS 5 hoch gezogen.  Ohne Probleme.    
Bei allen Lösungen ist die Dokumentation und Datensicherung das wichtigste.   
Bei SPS'en ist immer das Problem des Programmiersystemes.  
DOS, WIN 95,   All die Betriebssysteme erfordern eine entsprechende Hardware.   
Und müssen dann lange funktionieren.
Hier muss dann wie in der Industrie über ein regelmäßiges Retrofit nach gedacht werden. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc161 (23 September 2016)

Hi,
so siehts aus, wenn ein Heizungsbauer anfängt mit der Heizungssteuerung im eigenen Haus.



Schnell gemerkt das reicht nicht aus :-( 




Jetzt hängt das Teil an der Wand .
Um noch mehr Platz einzusparen,  werde ich jetzt die Wago Doppelstockklemmen 2201(für Fühler usw.) einsetzen, setzte MP-Bus und Belimo Antriebe ein um 0-10V Ausgänge zu ersetzen.

Also mir persönlich kann garnicht genug auf der SPS draufliegen.

mc


----------



## TobiasP (26 September 2016)

Meine Hausautomatisierung, vom Licht bis hin zur Heizung und Wetterdatenerdassung für 15 Räume.


----------



## ohm200x (26 September 2016)

[Ironie]Ist denn das Wetter in den 15 Räumen so unterschiedlich, dass du die Daten dort einzeln erfasst?[/Ironie]

Ich sehe viele Zeitrelais und nen Schwung voll Sicherungen.
Womit machst du die Heizung?
Und was definierst du mit von ... bis. Gehören da auch Rollladen dazu?

An die üblichen 10 bis 20% Platzreserve hast du gedacht oder füllst die Lücken noch?

Saubere Verdrahtung soweit erkennbar. 

Gruß ohm200x


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasP (27 September 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> [Ironie]Ist denn das Wetter in den 15 Räumen so unterschiedlich, dass du die Daten dort einzeln erfasst?[/Ironie]
> 
> Ich sehe viele Zeitrelais und nen Schwung voll Sicherungen.
> Womit machst du die Heizung?
> ...



Blöd formulier  hab eine Wetterstation am Haus die meine Heizung mit regelt und z.B den Status der Fenster abfragt, ist hier eins offen geht der Raum im Absenkbetrieb.
Meine Rollos gehören auch dazu die sind auch mit der Wetterstation gekoppelt das z.B Sturm die Rollos hoch oder runter fahren so wie man es haben will.
Im Haus ist eine Gasheizung mit einer Pumpe die ein Signal bei Bedarf bekommt von der SPS an und regt so die Förderung des Warmwassers zu den Heizkreisverteilern.
Hier sitzen bei der FBH wieder Stellmotoren die durch die Fenster und Raumthermostate und Bewegungsmelder gesteuert werden.
Das System ist 60% Leitungsgebunden und 40% Funk.
Dazu läuft noch ein Miniserver zur Visualisierung.

Die 20% sind zum Teil Reserve aber auch noch für den Außenbereich, Gebäudesicherheit und Stromverbrauchsabfrage noch gedacht ...


----------



## sailor71 (12 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen !

Die Eingangsfrage wird hier wohl niemals endgültig beantwortet werden,
dazu gibt es viel zu viele Ideen, Techniken, Ansätze und Wünsche eines jeden
einzelnen und auch des Gebäudes.

Das "Bastellösungen" den Wert des Hauses mindern ist klar, wäre ja in allen anderen
Gewerken auch so. Man sollte sich da schon fachmännische Unterstützung holen,
leider ist da der Elektriker von der Ecke oft überfragt.
Ich beschäftige mich seid 10 Jahren mit dem Thema SPS, KNX in der Gebäudeautomation
und mache das Hauptberuflich - mit Erfolg.

Wenn dazu jemand Fragen hat, kann er sich gerne persönlich an mich wenden,
ich berate da gerne.

Gruß Magnus Ax


----------



## a.w.c.s (19 Oktober 2016)

Doc Alex schrieb:


> Nur zur Klärung: Ich werde nur im Bad und in der Küche FB Heizungen verwenden. Sonst nehm ich Heizkörper.



Hallo,
melde mich hier auch mal; vielleicht eh zu spät. Gerade in der Küche würde ich am Ehesten auf eine FBH verzichten, da beim Kochen/Backen Wärmee entsteht, die eine FBH nur viel zu träge ausregelt.


----------



## weißnix_ (19 Oktober 2016)

Hehe! Ich liebe warme Füße beim kochen, ohne das ich mir was über den Pelz gießen muß 
Ich ärgere mich heute noch, das ich im Obergeschoß (Schlafräume / Jugendzimmer) auf FBH verzichtet habe. Den Fehler werd ich mir wohl nie verzeihen.


----------



## a.w.c.s (19 Oktober 2016)

Ja, wir haben auch FBH im ganzen Haus; jederzeit wieder.


----------



## ohm200x (19 Oktober 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Hehe! Ich liebe warme Füße beim kochen, ohne das ich mir was über den Pelz gießen muß
> Ich ärgere mich heute noch, das ich im Obergeschoß (Schlafräume / Jugendzimmer) auf FBH verzichtet habe. Den Fehler werd ich mir wohl nie verzeihen.



Mich nerven schon die ca 20cm kalte Fließen vor der Spüle, weil der Installateur es "gut" meinte und unter die Schränke keine FBH verlegt hat. 
Nur eben bisschen arg knapp bemessen. Lieber würde ich 10cm Küchenschrank heizen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Oktober 2016)

a.w.c.s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> melde mich hier auch mal; vielleicht eh zu spät. Gerade in der Küche würde ich am Ehesten auf eine FBH verzichten, da beim Kochen/Backen Wärmee entsteht, die eine FBH nur viel zu träge ausregelt.



So kleine Küchen hat man doch heute gar nicht mehr, 
dass sich die spürbar aufheizen, zumal ja der Abzug häufig 
mehr Wärme raus zieht, als beim Kochen entsteht.


----------



## rkoster (31 August 2017)

Also ich hab bei mir ne wago oder eigendlich 2 verbaut
Und ich würde es wieder machen
Fertige Systeme zB Lüftungen würd ich nicht neu erfinden 
Such eine die du möglichst detailliert anbinden kannst
Generell kannst du bei ner wago ja fast alles anbinden
Knx, Dali und was auch immer
Ich bin durch meinen Bau auch zur Gebäudeautomation gekommen
Da mein Heizsystem auch keine stangenlösung ist
Aber es funktioniert funktioniert nun seit 6 Jahren super ohne Öl Brenner oder wärmepumpe und keiner hats geglaubt und doch läufst 
Beim Hausbau gibts viele Baustellen und Zeit hast meist zuwenig
Drum Ne sps als zentrale ist keine blöde Idee 
Schau dass alle gewerke angebunden hast 
Grundfunktionen kann man erstmal "draußen" lassen bei Knx oder Lüftung 
Und dann darauf aufbauen 
Schau das genug Platz von jeder Ecke zur sps bleibt um auch mal ein Draht nachzuziehen 
Für meinen Steig Kanal durchs Haus bin ich heute noch froh 
Oder bei nicht zeitkritischen Sachen geh den Weg über nen Bus wie zB Knx
Es macht halt schon Spaß wenn man Funktionen dann per Software erweitern oder optimieren kann
Ips ist bei mir eher Datenerfassung obwohl wegen dem einfachen Handling über die App auch nicht mehr nur 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rkoster (31 August 2017)

Ah erster Eintrag 2016 da hast das Haus eh schon fertig nehm ich an 
Sorry zu späht gesehen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (31 August 2017)

Der TE war hier im Forum zuletzt im März aktiv und kämpfte anscheinend mit der Steuerung. Inwieweit seine sehr ambitionierten Vorstellungen realisiert werden konnten ist unbekannt.


----------



## Doc Alex (31 August 2017)

Schon da! 

Nachdem erste Tests mit der Temp Regelung eines Zimmers im noch Mietshaus gut geklappt hat, bin ich gerade dabei die letzten Teile, die für die Wago noch  fehlen, zu besorgen. 

Inzwischen haben wir ein Grundstück gekauft und suchen einen Haushersteller. Dann kommt die SPS zum Einsatz. 

Soweit auf die schnelle.

viele Grüße 

Alexander


----------



## rkoster (31 August 2017)

Falls du bei der wago oder Knx Hilfe brauchst
Kann ich dir ggf helfen
Hab schon mehrere Häuser hinter mir 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Alex (1 September 2017)

rkoster schrieb:


> Falls du bei der wago oder Knx Hilfe brauchst
> Kann ich dir ggf helfen
> Hab schon mehrere Häuser hinter mir
> 
> ...



Danke, darauf komm ich gerne zurück. Knx gibts bei mir nicht ....


----------

